# Lakers (56-25) vs Kings (38-43) - Tue 4/15



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/1752/415mj0.png">​


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Win!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't lose to them at home like we did last time. Lakers know what's at stake here. 1st place in the Western Conference. Let's end the regular season on a high note, and head into the playoffs with momentum in our favor.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I expect nothing less than a sound victory.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tonight we dine in hell.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

even though i like lakers

i think that kings are going to pull a win this time

they almost beat last year champs spurs

i can see them winning


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Just win and go home and get ready for some playoff basketball!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We need another convincing win heading into the playoffs. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sac will be trying to put a wrench in our gears for old time sake...When they beat NO it was without Kevin Martin


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sadly I'll miss the majority of this game and probably won't get to see the Lakers clinch the West, as I'll be at the Cubs game tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

go Cubbies!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

1) No injuries, please. 

2) No technicals Kobe, pretty please.

3) Win the game


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Can't lose to them at home like we did last time. Lakers know what's at stake here. 1st place in the Western Conference. Let's end the regular season on a high note, and head into the playoffs with momentum in our favor.


Basel, those quotes in your sig are getting me pumped up for the playoffs. Lets do this!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I absolutely cannot wait for the playoffs. I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas Day to come so I can open up all my gifts, only the gifts will be first-round playoff games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You better believe the Kings wants to play spoiler just like they did to the Hornets. For the 3rd straight game, this is the biggest game of the season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

End the season with a Win LA! And get ready for playoff baketball. Aww it feels so good.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Heard on the radio that Artest wants to play really bad. I don't think K-Mart is playing, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Heard on the radio that Artest wants to play really bad. I don't think K-Mart is playing, though.


I hope he doesn't play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, should the Hornets somehow lose to the Clippers (doubtful), then we clinch 1st in the West regardless of the outcome of the game against Sacramento.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Hornets are not going to lose their last two games... Especially tonight before we play. 

We have to take care of our own business.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I want Artest to play... he can single handely win the game for them, but he can also lose it for them. Kings are playing very good bball without Kmart and Artes, I hope Artest plays so he can mess up their chemistry.

With that said, lets go out there and **** these guys.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

hornets down 2 at half. I wouldn't hold out too much hope, but it's possible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Silk D said:


> hornets down 2 at half. I wouldn't hold out too much hope, but it's possible.


Yeah, the game is probably over. Clippers down 12 now after being up by 5 moments ago.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting thing... the Kings are on the second end of a back to back again. We played them after they beat Denver last week and we play them after they played the Spurs. Another thing that goes to the Lakers favour. Martin not playing is good too. He's the only King (outside of Udrih, whom I passionately dislike) I really fear. Artest is an enigma, but he usually does more bad than good (judging by the last 3 meetings between these two teams).

I'm sure the Lakers won't let the Queens come to their house and whoop their asses for the second time this season with so many things on the line!

I'm watching this live after a 5 day internet hiatus and a lot of games missed. Sleep deprivation here I come, but I just can't miss the season finale.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Martin, Artest and Miller are all officially out for tonight's game - good news. No reason we shouldn't blow the Kings out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great, I could use some sleep before the 4th.

I want a 20/20/20 from Kobe though. If Paul can pad his stats in the 4th against the Clips, I don't see any reason to not let Kobe do the same.

just kidding of course  

Bring in DJ, Ira, Coby and Chris!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALDGY8EFy-U&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALDGY8EFy-U&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers look sharp early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-0 start by the Lakers! Timeout Kings!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the way to start off a game against a depleted team that has nothing to play for!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> That's the way to start off a game against a depleted team that has nothing to play for!


Especially considering the kings just beat the Hornets, and nearly beat the Spurs. No doubt they've been playing spoiler. Lakers have to bring it all game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Where's the defense gone?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bull**** call on Lamar's offensive foul, but it's all good.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hopefully Udrih doesn't kill LA in this game. I believe he had a career game once against the Lakers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I love Ronny.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are playing a little sloppy right now. I don't like it, but it's not enough to have me worried about this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just picked up his 2nd foul now...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No way should this team score 24 points in 9 minutes on the soon to be 1st seed in the West.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've already given up three 3-pointers. Shocking, eh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 34-27 after one.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, better defense. Let's keep them under 80!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I just made this for the gone fishing thread, I though I would share.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, granted I've missed the last 2 games (watched replays with 1 eye because I already knew the outcome), so can anyone tell me when was the last time Luke has had a solid game? Not great, not good... solid?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Okay, granted I've missed the last 2 games (watched replays with 1 eye because I already knew the outcome), so can anyone tell me when was the last time Luke has had a solid game? Not great, not good... solid?


Thursday?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Mohammed Ali sighting.

Thanks for the info, Cris.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hes had a couple of solid games lately.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Luke!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Please, Kobe, shut the **** up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sloppy play


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, the Hawks picked this Shelden Williams character over Brandon Roy... wow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Sloppy play


Are you surprised?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Douby who?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

A nice finish to the half!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bury their asses in the third so we can get some easy rest in the 4th heading into the playoffs.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

udrih for mvp


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell?!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, at what point does he realize his shots aren't falling? :/


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Kings sure do foul a lot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe making a living at the line tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now they're reporting that if Kobe DOES get a technical foul in tonight's game, it WON'T carry on to the playoffs and he could still play in Game 1 of the first round.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Now they're reporting that if Kobe DOES get a technical foul in tonight's game, it WON'T carry on to the playoffs and he could still play in Game 1 of the first round.


Lets not risk it, mhhhmm k?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Time to bring the bench in after the break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers putting on a ****ing show!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Vlade playing like he gives a crap. Nice to see, for the love of God, I hope he can get his head straight for the Playoffs.

12 minutes left...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radman with the throw down!! I love it!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Douby with a career high . How fitting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1st in the West! What a great day in Lakers history! We end up #1 in the most competitive Western Conference race ever!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to see Chris Mihm get some minutes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Taco Chants!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game? Odom or Gasol?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Chris Mihm, player of the game!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

IT's a Wrap LA TOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The West.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And it's over! The Los Angeles Lakers are 1st place in the Western Conference! 

What a hell of a regular season! We finally did it! Led by the MVP of the league, the Lakers came through when they needed to most and stand atop the West! 

Denver! Dallas! We'll see you soon! 

TIME FOR CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> And it's over! The Los Angeles Lakers are 1st place in the Western Conference!
> 
> What a hell of a regular season! We finally did it! Led by the MVP of the league, the Lakers came through when they needed to most and stand atop the West!
> 
> ...


Cheers man. This feels good.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Excellent win!! Top of the West baby!! Hell Yeah! Feels good!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*We're number 1 we're number 1.*


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lakers beat Kings, win conference title
By JOHN NADEL, AP Sports Writer 



> AP - Apr 16, 12:02 am EDT 1 of 6 NBA Gallery LOS ANGELES (AP)—The Los Angeles Lakers began the season in chaos 5 1/2 months ago. They finished it as the Western Conference champions.
> 
> Pau Gasol had 22 points, leading MVP candidate Kobe Bryant added 20, and the Lakers beat the short-handed Sacramento Kings 124-101 Tuesday night to clinch the No. 1 seed in the West and home-court advantage throughout the conference playoffs.
> 
> ...


I think this game recap explains why the lakers are number 1 in the west this year, I never lost faith in this team and now I have been rewarded.
*
EDIT: I edited your post because it was kind of crazy as you didn't exactly copy and paste that correctly, so I organized it a little bit. 

- Basel57*


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This was one great run.

Let's make it count in the postseason.

Let's Go Lakers!


----------

